
Ask HN: Do you now any implementation DB on blockchain - pollilop
I want to create ann app that  will work on mobile phone and want to use decentralised DB  such as blockchain maybe you know some ready implementation?
======
dozzie
> [...] want to use decentralised DB such as blockchain

Blockchain _is not a database_! It's a document timestamping service.

~~~
pollilop
what is difference it still contain data

